# Diesel Diesel Unlimited Cigar Review - Another great from Diesel.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Heavy in the hand and solid as a rock, just as the Unholy Cocktail.

This cigar produces a ton of smoke from beginning to end. It has a pleasant ...

Read the full review here: Diesel Diesel Unlimited Cigar Review - Another great from Diesel.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews, going to have to try one of these since I liked the UC.


----------

